# Thoughts?



## snowdog20 (May 1, 2022)

What is the people's thoughts?


----------



## Martijn (May 5, 2022)

Ancient smelting dore?


----------



## kurtak (May 5, 2022)

Slag maybe ?

where did it come from ?

From around an old hard rock mine that had a smelting operation ?

Kurt


----------

